# Practice Online Therapy With Me! I Need Patients!



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll act as the therapist, you act as the patient or vice versa. Post your AIM screen names if interested or you can IM me at SKYBS.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol this actually sounded like a fun idea


----------



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

You think so? I want to try it. Like role play. Haha. If you're interested, just post your AIM name.


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

I might be interested in this sometime as well.


----------



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well. Post your AIM screen name! Or IM me at SKYBS. Let's get started!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

You will act as the therapist? How so? Do you have training in how to give therapy? just curious.


----------



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

bowlingpins said:


> You will act as the therapist? How so? Do you have training in how to give therapy? just curious.


Nope. I have a B.A. in Economics, but, I'm interested in learning more about psychology\social work. I like to listen to people's issues\problems because I truly do care about people, even people I don't know. Though not always effectively and efficiently, I like to contribute any sort of positive reinforcement I can and recommend beneficial strategies to people. I just want to give this a shot and try something new.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

ok, good luck, you sound like the right type of person to be a therapist and a large part of therapy is simply talking and having someone to bounce ideas off of so def. this could be a productive thing to do.


----------



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on. Over 150 people have viewed this thread. No one else wants to try this?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

hey did you try doing it? how did it go?


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

I suspect people would want you to elaborate more before baring their deep issues to a complete stranger. 

Not to be taken personally, of course.


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

*hmm..*

I'll try, aim me @ SliverWizard


----------



## JackONeill (May 27, 2009)

Hi!

Are you still interested in practising online therapy? I'd like to give it a try. My AIM screen name is jackoneill2l (those are all lowercase L's).


----------



## KelsMcL (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea! Hope you're still doing this.

AIM - gimmesomeutley


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

i added you but i don't go on aim much. i need to see a therapist but i need a FREE one.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Sure I'd like to try my AIM - xbotdev


----------

